# Any known issues for FreeBSD with  Broadcom NetXtreme II cards ?



## soamz (Nov 25, 2015)

FreeBSD is installed, but the google ping or gateway anything is not happening.

The self ping is working.

I even tried the adding the gateway again using add default route xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx

But it says, already exists in the table.

But still the ping is not happening?

How to fix?


----------



## soamz (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi, I have a Dell 2950 III server which has 2 inbuilt network cards, both are Broadcom NetXtreme II .

I wanted to know, is there a known bug or fix for those NIC cards?

Because, I have installed FreeBSD, but it doesn’t google or even its own gateway.

How to fix this?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 25, 2015)

Did you follow the part about setting up networking in the handbook?


----------



## soamz (Nov 25, 2015)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Did you follow the part about setting up networking in the handbook?


Yes the network is set perfectly as is.

How do I check?


----------



## User23 (Nov 25, 2015)

Once I had similar problems with onboard Broadcom NICs, which refused working until I updated the firmware.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Nov 27, 2015)

soamz said:


> Hi, I have a Dell 2950 III server which has 2 inbuilt network cards, both are Broadcom NetXtreme II .


I have a number of 2950 (II and III) FreeBSD servers with the same network chips which are working fine.

Can you post the output of `# ifconfig -a` and the contents of  /etc/rc.conf? /var/run/dmesg.boot would also be useful.


----------

